# Stairs exiting through lobby at grade



## nealderidder (Feb 4, 2019)

I can't seem to find something in the 2016 California code... I know I've done work under the IBC where I've taken one of two required interior exit stairs and dumped one into a lobby at grade. This was OK as long as there was an obvious path to the exterior etc. Also opened the elevator into that same lobby.

This was via an exception to the requirement that the stair terminate at an exit discharge. I'm looking at CBC section 1023 but am not finding that exception. Did it go away? When did that happen? Don't say ten years ago and make me feel old!

Is there another method for opening an exit stair into a lobby? I guess I call the lobby an exit passageway...

Thanks,


----------



## cda (Feb 4, 2019)

Will have to look

Look for continuity 


Basically the rating of the stair has to be maintained till you get outside 

But.  You do not say how many stories it is


----------



## RLGA (Feb 4, 2019)

CBC Section 1028.1, Exception 1.


----------



## nealderidder (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks Ron, glad to see I was just missing it.


----------



## steveray (Feb 5, 2019)

Yeah,,,the pendulum has not swung back that far yet....


----------

